# TannerSite.com Preview (Needs Reviewing)



## Trip (Mar 14, 2002)

I just finished this first part today, so NONE of the links work yet, but I will update the preview until it get's 100% completed on the updates. 

http://www.TannerSite.com/preview.html

I suck at html. If anybody knows where to download/view free php or any internet design tutorials let me know! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 15, 2002)

This is small and worthless... but I would not use that font you have on your title graphic.  But that is just me...


----------



## Trip (Mar 15, 2002)

I guess I shoulda mentioned these things but:

I plan on changing the title/header shortly
The webpage will may not load properly with resolutions higher than 800x600


----------



## edX (Mar 17, 2002)

sorry to take so long to get to this but i have been busier than usual.

I like the monitors in the logo. i am not sure that the lettering should be covering such a large part of them. i think the lettering looks fine - kind of cheshire cat grin effect.

There is something that doesn't work about the green/gray background. it does not look right with the other site colors.

other than that, i think the site is clean enough looking, easy to navigate (in theory at this point), and pleasing enough. one question - what exactly is the site going to promote?

oh, and i liked the big icon/buttons on the right for future links. those are nice. 

all in all, a good start.


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 18, 2002)

Hello!

I can see what you are trying to do and it looks great, all the images are clean and antialiased, site loads fast even on my 28.8K modem.

One problem, the site does not look good in OmniWeb, take a look at my screen snap.  I do not know if it is just OmniWeb or it is a problem with all browsers but you may want to check this out.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

albert, the problem seems to be all yours. i am posting this from omniweb and the site looks just like it did in icab when i first viewed it. might be that historic modem you are using, i don't know.


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 19, 2002)

Hello!

This could be my problem and considering I am using the latest public beta this also might explain it.

Actually, I am using the 56K modem that came with my PowerMac but my maximum speed is 24000bps which is really bad.  Our phone company would have to install a "digital" phone line for me to reach speeds that quick and this costs mega-money.  So I thought I would get a high-speed alternative and I saw DSL, Cable or Sattelite.  Well, DSL and Cable are not available in my area yet and Sattelite is only for the PC's.  I keep seeing these "Advanced Broadband and Cable Fibre Optics" service trucks working on changing our loop carrier lines into DSL-ready lines but it could be a long long time  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

sorry to say it must be something else than omniweb again because i also am using the latest public beta.


----------



## Trip (Mar 19, 2002)

Ok thanks a lot guys! Your input does mean a lot to me and the future of the site!

Basicly the website will support my resume, links to some coding projects I'm doing, some graphics I do...it's just a site where my friends and family can check up on me daily.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 24, 2002)

You know what?  Rebel against the "good web design".  Screw that crap.  make something great. something different.  kill the horrible standard that *everyone* follows..  knock the standard to the ground and spit on it.


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 24, 2002)

It would be easier to give feedback if I knew what this site was, or what it was for.

Judging design without knowing the audience or use of a site is like picking out the favorite food for an unknown dinner guest...


----------

